# The "Can You Feel It?" Thread



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2011)

I have deleted the "Can You Feel It Thread".  It served no purpose and took a turn for the worse.

When a member is banned, it means that they have lost posting privileges for a set period of time.  I have now also banned the user name "HeavenlyScent" as HIE used this name to circumvent the rules.  In doing so, his friend has also lost the right to post under her user name.

I also want to reinerate that PMs are Private Messages.  they are not to be copied and pasted to the general forum.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 8, 2011)

great.....but posting this explaining it is not really a good idea.  No one knows what you are talking about except the people involved in the thread to begin with... and this creates a thread where they can continue the argument.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2011)

:doh:

cant we all just smoke my Bong

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 8, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :doh:
> 
> cant we all just smoke my Bong
> 
> :bong:


 

   I found my lighter...:hubba:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 8, 2011)

I confess - I gave the bad rep. No one ever suspects the girl. :ignore:

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2011)

I also deleted the "Wow?  Not Really?" thread.

We are through with this now.  Everyone is instructed to go to their stash, smoke a little (or a lot, whatever it takes) and just mellow out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> great.....but posting this explaining it is not really a good idea.  No one knows what you are talking about except the people involved in the thread to begin with... and this creates a thread where they can continue the argument.....



I received 3 PMs in under 1 minute regarding this.  I felt an explanation was in order.  Those not involved in the fray need not concern themselves.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I also deleted the "Wow? Not Really?" thread.
> 
> We are through with this now. Everyone is instructed to go to their stash, smoke a little (or a lot, whatever it takes) and just mellow out.


 


I wont PM ya My Lady..but I will pass this:48:


----------



## vdog (Feb 8, 2011)

sorry I was wrong, but geez can I please have some too?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> sorry I was wrong, but geez can I please have some too?


 

:48:


----------



## niteshft (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi orange, I appreciate good smoke, may I join?:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2011)

Fill em up SoaS on the table little purpleFrosting hash in front

View attachment marijuana.jpg


----------



## cubby (Feb 8, 2011)

Now we're havin' fun...


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 8, 2011)

My SensiStar has dried.  A couple picks of what I'm enjoying tonight! 

View attachment sstar 001.JPG


----------



## niteshft (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm filling my V-Tower bag with 151 Bacardi ISO  :clap:



The site is extremely slow downloading tonight.

Anyone else expereancing it?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I am in the mood for some of that bubble hash I made a while back.  Anyone care to join me?:bong2:


----------



## niteshft (Feb 8, 2011)

Didn't think you would ask. It would be a pleasure, THG!!!!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 8, 2011)

View attachment 006-2.JPG

All I could find was some auto white russian that I might have trimmed a bit better if I knew y'all were having a party .. so I ordered a pizza?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful OHC.  Am I invited to, ummm,  dinner?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 8, 2011)

Any time Goddess. Someday I'll graduate and maybe take a go at the real fire, but if ya ever feel like slumming - I'd be honored.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 8, 2011)

You serve up a nice plate, OHC!  :aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll be by after I land after while OHC. :fly: thought the paths of my mind to hard right now


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 8, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> You serve up a nice plate, OHC! :aok:


 
I'm a "domestic" Goddess


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 9, 2011)

:bongin:


----------



## cubby (Feb 9, 2011)

:lama: I'm on my way, save some room for me. YEEEHAW !!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 9, 2011)

OHC it looks like you've got alot on your plate.. im sure we can help you take care of it..


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn I musta missed something. OH well. :48:


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Damn I musta missed something. OH well. :48:



somethings are better left not knowing 
Ignorance is bliss ain't it :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think I am in the mood for some of that bubble hash I made a while back. Anyone care to join me?:bong2:


 


Can ya feel it


What flavor we Bubblin...Im gonna be doing a fresh Batck this weekend..

*ozzy*..that PF Hash looks inviting ..But  Im a slum with *OHC*  for a while:bolt::bong:



Happy Smokeing Everyone


----------

